# GM Ryder Cup England v Scotland rematch



## Dodger (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys, just a quick post to make you aware that due to happenings at my end I am not willing to organise the rematch that was scheduled to be held at my home club for October time this year.

It would be a shame for a rematch not to happen given the success of the event in February 2009 so time for someone to step up to the plate.Any ideas of venues etc from anyone....?


----------



## DCB (Mar 14, 2010)

Okay gents, I've had a look around to see what sort of options there may be for a venue that would be as easily accessible for those travelling, as Goswick was last time round. We're probably still looking at a Friday - Saturday match possibly 8th&9th October.

What are folks realistically willing to pay for the two days golf i.e. two rounds, at a venue yet to be decided. Bearing in mind that there will probably be overnight costs for some, this all has to be taken into account.

As yet, I don't want to suggest anything as I don't know what the pain threshold is on the financial front, but East Lothian may have a couple of possible venues which are not too much further for those travelling from the South.

Anyone else got other ideas ?


----------



## colint (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't help with ideas but I'll definitely be up for this. I'd prefer the weekend after the 8th as I'll be at the Ryder Cup the weekend before and 2 consecutive weekends away at golf might be pushing it a bit. Not a deal breaker though, I'll be there whatever


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 14, 2010)

Just to throw a spanner in...why this year?  What about Feb 2011?  

At St Andrews - they do a 2/3 round 'spring' special don't they with a guaranteed round on the Old if you book through one of the local B&Bs?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry, I'm another who can't help with ideas, but I'd definitely be up for this. This England v Scotland match will no doubt be more entertaining than that rubbish that was dished up at Murrayfield yesterday!!!


----------



## vig (Mar 14, 2010)

Goswick being on the English side of the border, are we working on the idea of the return being on Scottish land?
Either way, i'm in but don't have any idea of tracks nth of the border.  St andrews was a good shout but not sure of the practicality.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm in, but would prefer a sat/sun game, as then I can drive up friday night like last time.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 15, 2010)

Consider me as a probable at this point as the exchequer will have taken a pounding by then, so much dependent on costs.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 15, 2010)

Murph,last game was a Fri/Saturday event.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll take your word for it then!


----------



## gjbike (Mar 15, 2010)

Friday /Saturday again would be ok, nothing further north than Edinburgh, as regards cost as long as itâ€™s a good course there no problem, but as for dates why not sometime eary in September, just think the weather should be better than a cold October anyway HID wants to go to the Dominican Republic for a couple of weeks in October would hate to miss it.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2010)

HID wants to go to the Dominican Republic for a couple of weeks in October
		
Click to expand...

Will you miss her?


----------



## DCB (Mar 15, 2010)

Right Gents, I have, this afternoon sent an enquiry off to Goswick Links Golf Club to see if they could accommodate us for the rematch this October.

I've asked the pertinant questions, based it around last years format, but have allowed for a greater number of participants given the popularity of last years event.

It's now a case of waiting to see what they say in response.

watch this space


----------



## bigbiffa (Mar 15, 2010)

i fancy a bit of this....dependant on costs etc


----------



## gjbike (Mar 15, 2010)

HID wants to go to the Dominican Republic for a couple of weeks in October
		
Click to expand...

Will you miss her?
		
Click to expand...

of course not Bob, just hope she has a good time because I will


----------



## thecraw (Mar 15, 2010)

Whitekirk and Eyemouth both decent enough tracks.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dunbar, any of the Gullane courses just some suggestions if you were struggling


----------



## thecraw (Mar 16, 2010)

Powfoot, Southerness. 

Plenty of decent courses if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Screwback (Mar 16, 2010)

The Glen? althought like the Dunbar idea.


----------



## madandra (Mar 16, 2010)

I would rather play Whitekirk than The Glen.


----------



## DCB (Mar 16, 2010)

madandra,

Whitekirk was one I thought of along with Gullane no2. Trouble is Whitekirk is in the middle of nowhere as far as folks getting digs etc are concerned. It's also a bit of a beast of a course, not one I would chose for myself if you know what I mean. as a commercial concern they would probably be happy to accomodate though.

Still waiting for response from Goswick.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 16, 2010)

I would rather play tiddlywinks than Whitekirk!


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 16, 2010)

The Glen? althought like the Dunbar idea.
		
Click to expand...

Love Dunbar, great track and right on the A1. How much was the goswick deal last time round???


----------



## Dodger (Mar 16, 2010)

Half that and you are getting close Andy...it was February tho.


----------



## madandra (Mar 16, 2010)

iirc it was Â£70 for the two rounds and a bite on the Friday night after the round.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 16, 2010)

Â£40, I remember it well - it was the accommodation that added up, three nights for me.


----------



## Screwback (Mar 16, 2010)

Is it going to be in October or February???


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 16, 2010)

If duffers are allowed i'd put my name in


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Mar 16, 2010)

Think i might be in too if in the Dunbar area as my gran got house down there, think she could take few people too if you dont mind old people


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 16, 2010)

I just checked the prices for Dunbar and I just cant see them do the deal as good as goswick. Could always ask.


----------



## IM01 (Mar 16, 2010)

I would rather play tiddlywinks than Whitekirk! 

Click to expand...

You'll have plenty time for tiddlywinks on a wednesday night.


----------



## DCB (Mar 17, 2010)

I just checked the prices for Dunbar and I just cant see them do the deal as good as goswick. Could always ask.
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem with a lot of places unfortunately, if their fixture card isn't jam packed already, then the cost seems to be prohibitive. I can't see many folks willing to pay circa Â£90-100 for two rounds of golf at some of the places mentioned so far.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 17, 2010)

If duffers are allowed i'd put my name in 

Click to expand...

Alec, I played last time off 25. Really worried about doing it initially but everyone was really encouraging. Well worth doing if you get half a chance.

ps I think we need to get Dodger Senior back to do the tee announcements - he's way better than the guy that does the Open.


----------



## John_Findlay (Mar 17, 2010)

The deal at Goswick was unbeatable last time. I realise Dodger can't commit to organising it this time but what's stopping us playing there again?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2010)

Goswick would get my vote, as all the others mentioned are that bit too far away, and I don't like travelling too far for a game.


----------



## StuartD (Mar 17, 2010)

Agree that Goswick is the best venue.

Think we have discussed different venues before but came to the conclusion that Goswick was best for all


----------



## DCB (Mar 17, 2010)

J_F, Murph, StuartD et al...

Goswick would certainly be my first choice as it is a good venue bothe golf wise and location wise.

Sent an enquiry on Monday afternoon, waiting for a response from them.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 17, 2010)

J_F, Murph, StuartD et al...

Goswick would certainly be my first choice as it is a good venue bothe golf wise and location wise.

Sent an enquiry on Monday afternoon, waiting for a response from them.  

Click to expand...

Goswick would be fine for Tommo. Near the steal price of the last time would be a bonus and I'm sure Dodger could put a word in the right direction.


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 17, 2010)

What days are you all planning on playing?
I work in a tight environment regarding days off as cover is needed so would need to know sharpish. not pushing anyone but would like to add my considerable weight to  the Scotland side and my handicap might help


----------



## Dodger (Mar 19, 2010)

Any news on venues or is the silence still deafening Dave?


----------



## DCB (Mar 19, 2010)

Wheels of progress moving slowly, but, we may well have a solution, but await confirmation before putting it up on here !


----------



## TonyN (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure what your thinking david but I was going to say Goswick gets my vote. It should be an annual trip!


----------



## TonyN (Mar 19, 2010)

Too right steviebhoy, Thats the beauty of this forum, no handicap limits, all are welcome!


----------



## Steviebhoy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can any handicap play in this event??

I'd be interested in taking part in this event if its ok


----------



## Steviebhoy (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice one,

Well I'd like to put my name in the hat if there is space.

When would this comp take place about?


----------



## Robo (Mar 19, 2010)

Go on then! Might try and play the second
day this time


----------



## bordergolfer (Mar 21, 2010)

Count me in guys !!!


----------



## brendy (Mar 23, 2010)

Thread locked to avoid confusion, details are now being kept updated over on this link.
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/213960/an/0/page/0#213960


----------

